# Gaggia classic - Desnt have label



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Purchased used gaggia classic which doesnt have any label on it. I saw a lot on eBay which has a label which describes date of manufacturing, country of manufacturing, wattage (1425 or 1300 W) etc.

Mine doesnt have label. Any easy way how i can find out these details?

Thanks


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine is a 2003, as on the label. The portafilter also has a date stamped on the underside of the shank [between filter and handle]... 03 04, so perhaps using this date, you will only be a year out.

Perhaps there is a date on the inside, but I can't remember.


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

yup, that helped. It says 03 07 and seller mentioned he bought in 2008 new.

Does this mean this machine,

1. Has bigger and better solenoid value than the later models?

2. And 1425 Watts and not 1300 watts

3. hence 9 cups (and not 2 cups as the later models)?


----------

